# My boss ignores me



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

4 months ago I started working for this company. Everything was great a the beginning.. he'd always ask everyone if we were doing well, shake hands with all of us every morning.. and then all of a sudden it's like I'm invisible. He'd skip me when he greets, has said zero words to me for the past couple of weeks... at the beginning I tried no to take it personal. I know he's a busy man and work must be stressing for him but, I expected equality. My other boss, who is his wife, would say good morning to everyone in general, not one by one like he does, so I don't feel ignored by her. I just don't understand his sudden change.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

He thinks your hot and his wife has caught him perving on you so he's no longer allowed to go near you .


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

Grog said:


> He thinks your hot and his wife has caught him perving on you so he's no longer allowed to go near you .


Hahaha I actually considered it a possibility for a split second but nah.. I highly doubt that's the actual reason.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

He he he .


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I wouldn't have thought it was something personal. I've worked for my current employer for almost five years. He’s the ultimate 'Jekyll and Hyde' character. Bright, bubbly and wants to joke with you one week, but then snubs you almost completely the next as if you're nothing more than a piece of dirt on the floor…

What's the problem? Probably company related stress. Sure, I make mistakes now and again but I think I've been fairly okay this week in that respect. Obviously, something has got to him and rather take it out on what's irritated him, he'll take it out on a bunch of people (usually me and a few others), who have nothing whatsoever to do with his problem. Unfair, yes, but it happens. There's nothing I can do about it so I basically return the favour and ignore him the best I possibly can. No eye contact, only speak a small number of words when you really need to e.t.c…

As things stand, he's been on one of his 'miserable weeks'. He's hardly strung more than a few words together to me at any given time. Even then, he's mumbling in such a low tone that I can hardly hear him.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

Hayman said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was something personal. I've worked for my current employer for almost five years. He's the ultimate 'Jekyll and Hyde' character. Bright, bubbly and wants to joke with you one week, but then snubs you almost completely the next as if you're nothing more than a piece of dirt on the floor&#8230;
> 
> What's the problem? Probably company related stress. Sure, I make mistakes now and again but I think I've been fairly okay this week in that respect. Obviously, something has got to him and rather take it out on what's irritated him, he'll take it out on a bunch of people (usually me and a few others), who have nothing whatsoever to do with his problem. Unfair, yes, but it happens. There's nothing I can do about it so I basically return the favour and ignore him the best I possibly can. No eye contact, only speak a small number of words when you really need to e.t.c&#8230;
> 
> As things stand, he's been on one of his 'miserable weeks'. He's hardly strung more than a few words together to me at any given time. Even then, he's mumbling in such a low tone that I can hardly hear him.


I'm trying not to take it personal but then again it's not a nice thing to witness. I decided to act the same and keep my distance, focus on my work. At the end, as long as I get to keep my job that's all that really matters to me haha.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

You give off SA vibes and he doesn't enjoy socializing with because you are awkward so he stopped.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

joked35 said:


> You give off SA vibes and he doesn't enjoy socializing with because you are awkward so he stopped.


I've been awkward since the very beginning lol however he didn't seem to mind, until now. He changed, I've always been the same. Everyone in the office knows me and accepts me the way I am, and keep acting nice to me like day one. I just feel ignored specifically by him.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Your coworkers can tolerate it. He can't anymore.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

joked35 said:


> Your coworkers can tolerate it. He can't anymore.


Should I be scared he's gonna fire me anytime soon? Cause if he doesn't like me then it doesn't make much sense to keep me working at his company.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

He's not gonna fire you. He just thinks you're lame.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

joked35 said:


> He's not gonna fire you. He just thinks you're lame.


Oh thanks, that's encouraging. Haha anyhow.. as long as I get to keep my job, he can ignore me all he wants.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

wow.. people here are giving you horrible advice Nobody should be saying that you are going to be fired because they dont know. The solution is simple..when you're boss walks by and makes eye contact with you simply say good morning to him first. Quiet people are sometimes tested just to see their reaction. If you are not spoken to and looked at by a superior,acknowledge them and be respectful. They shouldn't have to say good morning first. Now if you say good morning and they ignore you..they are the ones with the problem,not you.


----------



## GemCity (Jan 8, 2015)

ThatQuietGirl02 said:


> wow.. people here are giving you horrible advice Nobody should be saying that you are going to be fired because they dont know. The solution is simple..when you're boss walks by and makes eye contact with you simply say good morning to him first. Quiet people are sometimes tested just to see their reaction. If you are not spoken to and looked at by a superior,acknowledge them and be respectful. They shouldn't have to say good morning first. Now if you say good morning and they ignore you..they are the ones with the problem,not you.


It's not gonna be an easy thing to do for me being socially anxious to take the first step, but I will definitely give it a try. The other problem is he's a little deaf lol so.. since my voice is so low, he might not hear me and that could make me feel worse but I can try speaking up and see what happens. Thanks for the advice


----------

